# Time for a change (Nib help plz.)



## RAdams (Jul 28, 2009)

Yep. I have decided it is time to install my HERITANCE (LOU IS THE MAN!!!!!!!) nib on my pen. Only one problem. I have no idea what i am doing. Does the nib holder come apart? do you just grab the old nib and pull? that would be scary. Any help would be appreciated. 

I read all the behind the nib series, but don't recall instructions for this process. Thanks in advance!



Oh yeah.. might help if you knew what kinda pen it is yeah?

It is a classic american screw cap from woodcraft.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 28, 2009)

http://content.penturners.org/articles/2007/nibreplacement.pdf


----------



## RAdams (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder what other articles have i missed? and where was this one hiding?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to the IAP Library Index! This was a 2007 article.


----------

